# Gartenhelfer



## MichaelHX (25. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte heute mal einen Helfer bei der Gartenarbeit.

Naja - fast. 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gartenhelfer*



Danke, Michael, ich hatte schon Angst, nur meine Else wäre so fleissig...


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gartenhelfer*

Hallo Ihr,

vielen Dank für eure wunderbaren Bilder, das versöhnt mir doch glatt den Arbeitstag 

Meine liegen auch gerne so malerisch herum, eigentlich haben sie ja recht, bei der Hitze soll man sich ja auch echt nicht anstrengen, das ist ungesund.

Schönen Tag
Eva


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gartenhelfer*

Servus 

Ach wie süß 

Unsere Outdoors behindern  ja mehr als sie helfen 

Immer wenn ich mit Blumen was mache, wollen sie gekrault und liebkost werden und manchmal sogar, wollen sie an den Pflanzen knabbern :crazy.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gartenhelfer*

ohhh am samen wärmen  ...


echt tolle gartenhelfer habt ihr da


----------



## Casybay (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gartenhelfer*

Hallo,
Eure Gartenhelfer sind aber recht müde,
schaut Euch mal meinen beim Hecke schneiden an: 

Schöne abendliche Grüße
Carmen


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gartenhelfer*

Hallo Carmen,

was meinst Du, wenn die aktiv sind - da wird jede versenkte Blumenzwiebel noch mal ganz genau kontrolliert. Dazu muss man sie natürlich wieder ausgraben! 

Oder beim Unkrautjäten helfen - so dass man vor lauter Katze das Unkraut nicht mehr sehen kann, weil sie einem unter der __ Nase hängt...


----------



## nihoeda (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gartenhelfer*

Hallöschen ihr Lieben 

wenn wir Im Hof und am Teich was machen werden wir sehr genau Beobachtet und Kontrolliert ob wir auch alles ordentlich und richtig machen


----------



## Casybay (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gartenhelfer*

Hallo Nicole,
bei dem strengen Profiblick, würde ich aber zu sehen ja keinen Fehler zu machen. Wer kann denn bei einem solchen Blick arbeiten von Euch:beeten
liebe Grüße
Carmen


----------



## nihoeda (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gartenhelfer*

Hallöschen Carmen 

ja wenn der Herr docht seinen Platz besetzt und jeden Schritt beobachtet ist echt schlimm weil wir uns echt beobachtet füllen ! Das ist manchmal echt schlimm er kotrolliert ja auch nach wenn wir fertig sind er läuft dann genau an die Stellen wo wir was gemacht haben 
Bild 1 : Kontrolle des Bachlaufes
Bild 2 : Kontrolle der Funktion des Teichneblers (TÜV Abnahme   )


----------



## MichaelHX (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gartenhelfer*



nihoeda schrieb:


> Hallöschen Carmen
> 
> ja wenn der Herr docht seinen Platz besetzt und jeden Schritt beobachtet ist echt schlimm weil wir uns echt beobachtet füllen ! Das ist manchmal echt schlimm er kotrolliert ja auch nach wenn wir fertig sind er läuft dann genau an die Stellen wo wir was gemacht haben
> Bild 1 : Kontrolle des Bachlaufes
> Bild 2 : Kontrolle der Funktion des Teichneblers (TÜV Abnahme   )



So ist das nun mal im Leben. Es gibt immer einen Chef der kontrollieren
muss und die Verantwortung übernimmt. 

Gruß

Michael


----------

